# Using an Xbox live profile on an rgh console



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I have an Xbox 360 E and wanted to rgh it. The profile that I use on it is the same profile that I use on my other Xbox consoles. 
Just one question, if I rgh my Xbox 360 console and never connect it to Xbox live, will my account be banned on my other consoles that are connected to Xbox live?
For example I have my account on my Series S and I will be accessing my backwards compatible saves on the Series S. Would that get me banned or will it not since my 360 will never be connected to Xbox live?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## sudeki300 (Apr 6, 2022)

as long as you stay off live with the RGH console you'll be fine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2022)

Are you really so tied to that profile? You can migrate saves easily enough to a new profile if you have a JTAG/RGH machine in the mix.

If the copy of the profile is made and that never leaves that xbox then OK. If you are going to transfer the profile around on USB (maybe you want to take save data from it or have trophments) then you risk things. Inherently/just because it won't do it but if your RGH was using some nice cheats or you edit the profile too much for a hacked whatever then you risk more.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Are you really so tied to that profile? You can migrate saves easily enough to a new profile if you have a JTAG/RGH machine in the mix.
> 
> If the copy of the profile is made and that never leaves that xbox then OK. If you are going to transfer the profile around on USB (maybe you want to take save data from it or have trophments) then you risk things. Inherently/just because it won't do it but if your RGH was using some nice cheats or you edit the profile too much for a hacked whatever then you risk.


I will make a backup of my profile in case I have to connect to Xbox live using a retail console.But I will be accessing 360 cloud saves from my Series S. Would that cause any problems?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2022)

no, first rule for exploiting a console is never use a legit account, just in case.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

sudeki300 said:


> as long as you stay off live with the RGH console you'll be fine.





godreborn said:


> no, first rule for exploiting a console is never use a legit account, just in case.


So is there anyway for me to transfer my saves?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, first rule for exploiting a console is never use a legit account, just in case.


Although I do have a copy of my profile before I activated it as a Live account.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 6, 2022)

you should be good if you don't sign in with the account, since some homebrew contain achievements for example.  your saves--you can probably do that without worrying.  resigning the saves that is.  that's something that Microsoft usually doesn't see unless you modify your profile to get achievements, and even then, I don't think they'd ban the account, since it's possible to do so without a jtag/rgh.  I did get caught with achievements I didn't earn, and all Microsoft did was reset my gamerscore.  I don't know if it's the same now or not though.


----------



## Kopimist (Apr 6, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you should be good if you don't sign in with the account, since some homebrew contain achievements for example.  your saves--you can probably do that without worrying.  resigning the saves that is.  that's something that Microsoft usually doesn't see unless you modify your profile to get achievements, and even then, I don't think they'd ban the account, since it's possible to do so without a jtag/rgh.  I did get caught with achievements I didn't earn, and all Microsoft did was reset my gamerscore.  I don't know if it's the same now or not though.


Back when I had a 360 I received a 30 day profile ban for unearned achievements. Not sure if that was before or after you. It's quite possible they do it on a case by case basis


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you should be good if you don't sign in with the account, since some homebrew contain achievements for example.  your saves--you can probably do that without worrying.  resigning the saves that is.  that's something that Microsoft usually doesn't see unless you modify your profile to get achievements, and even then, I don't think they'd ban the account, since it's possible to do so without a jtag/rgh.  I did get caught with achievements I didn't earn, and all Microsoft did was reset my gamerscore.  I don't know if it's the same now or not though.


What if I keep a copy of my profile on my PC and connect that one to Xbox live on a retail console. And also keep a copy of it on the RGH console. Would that get me banned?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> What if I keep a copy of my profile on my PC and connect that one to Xbox live on a retail console. And also keep a copy of it on the RGH console. Would that get me banned?


You wouldn't have any chance of being banned if you didn't sign in.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> You wouldn't have any chance of being banned if you didn't sign in.


I could do another thing. I have the offline version of my profile, could I use that on the RGH and transfer the saves to that one?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

If you want to use your main profile on an a RGH'd Xbox 360, you want to copy the profile to a usb flash drive and keep it there, do not move it from there, and copy the saves of that profile (if you want to use them) and keep there too, don't move them to the internal hdd.
Then, when you first boot the system, do NOT make the profile sign in automatically there, either on Xbox dash, Aurora, FSD etc. and do not sign in it, what you want to do is, launch the game after it starts only then you should sign in, play as much as you like. And if you want to return to the dash, Aurora or whatever, sign off first then do it.
The point is to never sign in there (and only in game) as it can write some stuff to your profile, that says this profile used or accessed homebrew software, flagging your profile the moment you sign in to Xbox Live, and whether they will ban you instantly or not if they detect that (or if they still care about 360s?) is worth considering, if it's your real/main profile we're talking about here.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

And when you want to achievement sync your profile, connect that usb to your stock 360 and sign in, but do not use the original one stored on the system, keep only one profile the one you're using with both, as it might create discrepancies with data/achievements etc. online..


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> I could do another thing. I have the offline version of my profile, could I use that on the RGH and transfer the saves to that one?


I'm not sure if the xuid is the same as the profile ID.  The xuid is what you need for avatar stuff.  I don't know if you have to sign in to get an xuid either.  What I'm getting at is whether or not the id will be the same, so doing that may be pointless.  just don't sign in.  Block live in family settings.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> And when you want to achievement sync your profile, connect that usb to your stock 360 and sign in, but do not use the original one stored on the system, keep only one profile the one you're using with both, as it might create discrepancies with data/achievements etc. online..


So basically, NEVER sign in when using homebrew stuff, and ONLY sign in "in-game". Got it!


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> If you want to use your main profile on an a RGH'd Xbox 360, you want to copy the profile to a usb flash drive and keep it there, do not move it from there, and copy the saves of that profile (if you want to use them) and keep there too, don't move them to the internal hdd.
> Then, when you first boot the system, do NOT make the profile sign in automatically there, either on Xbox dash, Aurora, FSD etc. and do not sign in it, what you want to do is, launch the game after it starts only then you should sign in, play as much as you like. And if you want to return to the dash, Aurora or whatever, sign off first then do it.
> The point is to never sign in there (and only in game) as it can write some stuff to your profile, that says this profile used or accessed homebrew software, flagging your profile the moment you sign in to Xbox Live, and whether they will ban you instantly or not if they detect that (or if they still care about 360s?) is worth considering, if it's your real/main profile we're talking about here.


It is my main profile, it's the one that I use on my Series S.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> It is my main profile, it's the one that I use on my Series S.


I recommend using an older backup of your profile if you signed in the Dash, Aurora etc. You can get all your lost achievements/trophies you earned in the RGH system, all you need to do is copy the saves (with the achievements) to the usb and keep them there, and sign in in-game and it'll start raining Achievements. Good thing saves can't be affected, as long as they're in your name.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I recommend using an older backup of your profile if you signed in the Dash, Aurora etc. You can get all your lost achievements/trophies you earned in the RGH system, all you need to do is copy the saves (with the achievements) to the usb and keep them there, and sign in in-game and it'll start raining Achievements. Good thing saves can't be affected, as long as they're in your name.


That's exactly what I have. It's a backup of my profile before I registered it on Xbox live. It's missing about 5000 gamer Score that I earned on my Series S but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

I wouldn't worry about it as long as you don't sign in.  that's one reason I went legit with the switch onward.  it's too easy to make a mistake with these consoles, and after having been banned on the ps3, I don't want to experience that again.  I actually made a new account for both the ps5 and the series x, and I didn't link my nnid to my account for the switch.  I don't want my actions on another console to affect another like if my account gets banned or something.  you should always use a different account on each console you exploit or at least don't sign in.  sony banned both my system and my account in that case, which affected my vita, pstv, and ps4, since I was using the same account, and my ps4 was legit at the time too.   I don't know if microsoft would ban the account or not.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I have an Xbox 360 E and wanted to rgh it. The profile that I use on it is the same profile that I use on my other Xbox consoles. 
Just one question, if I rgh my Xbox 360 console and never connect it to Xbox live, will my account be banned on my other consoles that are connected to Xbox live?
For example I have my account on my Series S and I will be accessing my backwards compatible saves on the Series S. Would that get me banned or will it not since my 360 will never be connected to Xbox live?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I wouldn't worry about it as long as you don't sign in.  that's one reason I went legit with the switch onward.  it's too easy to make a mistake with these consoles, and after having been banned on the ps3, I don't want to experience that again.  I actually made a new account for both the ps5 and the series x, and I didn't link my nnid to my account for the switch.  I don't want my actions on another console to affect another like if my account gets banned or something.  you should always use a different account on each console you exploit or at least don't sign in.  sony banned both my system and my account in that case, which affected my vita, pstv, and ps4, since I was using the same account, and my ps4 was legit at the time too.   I don't know if microsoft would ban the account or not.


The thing is my offline profile isn't linked to my account. It's just an offline profile. Even if I connect to Xbox live which I won't, my account won't get banned, but my console will.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 7, 2022)

Just one more question. I will be connecting the console to the internet but It won't access Xbox live since I have blocked live access in family controls and will enable live block on dash launch. 
Would connecting to the internet ban my account too? Or will it not since it isn't signed into Xbox live?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> The thing is my offline profile isn't linked to my account. It's just an offline profile. Even if I connect to Xbox live which I won't, my account won't get banned, but my console will.


It's been like 10 years since I was involved with the 360, so I don't remember that.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Just one more question. I will be connecting the console to the internet but It won't access Xbox live since I have blocked live access in family controls and will enable live block on dash launch.
> Would connecting to the internet ban my account too? Or will it not since it isn't signed into Xbox live?


It's safe.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure if the xuid is the same as the profile ID.  The xuid is what you need for avatar stuff.  I don't know if you have to sign in to get an xuid either.  What I'm getting at is whether or not the id will be the same, so doing that may be pointless.  just don't sign in.  Block live in family settings.


Hey I just checked the xuid of both profiles in Horizon.
The offline one is just a bunch of zeros but the online one has a bunch of different numbers. And also the domain on the online one is Xbox.com were as the offline one doesn't have a domain. The online one also has live enabled.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2022)

you must have to sign in then.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you must have to sign in then.


So does that mean it's safe to sign in with the offline profile?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 14, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> So does that mean it's safe to sign in with the offline profile?


yes, just don't sign in with the online profile ever again.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, just don't sign in with the online profile ever again.


Thanks!


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> If you want to use your main profile on an a RGH'd Xbox 360, you want to copy the profile to a usb flash drive and keep it there, do not move it from there, and copy the saves of that profile (if you want to use them) and keep there too, don't move them to the internal hdd.
> Then, when you first boot the system, do NOT make the profile sign in automatically there, either on Xbox dash, Aurora, FSD etc. and do not sign in it, what you want to do is, launch the game after it starts only then you should sign in, play as much as you like. And if you want to return to the dash, Aurora or whatever, sign off first then do it.
> The point is to never sign in there (and only in game) as it can write some stuff to your profile, that says this profile used or accessed homebrew software, flagging your profile the moment you sign in to Xbox Live, and whether they will ban you instantly or not if they detect that (or if they still care about 360s?) is worth considering, if it's your real/main profile we're talking about here.


Is it okay if I sign in on the Xbox Dashboard? Cause I might need to edit my cloud saves from the storage setting. Would that get me banned?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Is it okay if I sign in on the Xbox Dashboard? Cause I might need to edit my cloud saves from the storage setting. Would that get me banned?


it wouldn't matter.  your kv is at risk.  your profile may be dirty as well, having homebrew tied to it.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it wouldn't matter.  your kv is at risk.  your profile may be dirty as well, having homebrew tied to it.


So how could I access my cloud saves then? 
What if I don't launch any homebrew stuff with my profile?


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Is it okay if I sign in on the Xbox Dashboard? Cause I might need to edit my cloud saves from the storage setting. Would that get me banned?


It should be safe in theory, as long as you as you sign in while in the Xbox Dash and signing off afterwards when you're done with it (in the Xbox dash of course). And do not launch any homebrew app/software while using it in there.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I would personally just download them on a series s/x.  regardless of which dash you choose, your kv is not clean either way.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> It should be safe in theory, as long as you as you sign in while in the Xbox Dash and signing off afterwards when you're done with it (in the Xbox dash of course). And do not launch any homebrew app/software while using it in there.


This is the idea I had in mind:
1-Leave the profile on a USB stick.
2-Sign in ONLY on the Xbox Dash. Or in game and before exiting the game
3-Sign out and remove the USB stick before launching homebrew or playing OG Xbox games(because I have to launch them from XexMenu or Aurora etc.)
4-Copy needed cloud saves for game of choice and launch them offline to minimize the time the console is connected to Xbox live.
Are these good precautions


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

there's a problem.  the profile contains what are called gpd files, possibly a history as well, these gpd files contain achievements among other things, including homebrew stuff.  I'm assuming that's some sort of history.  you can get the gpds with lef fluffie app.  you can actually extract them to see if homebrew is in there, just need the title id as it will be like title id.gpd iirc.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> there's a problem.  the profile contains what are called gpd files, possibly a history as well, these gpd files contain achievements among other things, including homebrew stuff.  I'm assuming that's some sort of history.  you can get the gpds with lef fluffie app.  you can actually extract them to see if homebrew is in there, just need the title id as it will be like title id.gpd iirc.


What if the profile has never used Homebrew? 
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> What if the profile has never used Homebrew?
> Thanks for the suggestion!


I think you'll still have a problem with the kv.  btw, I found my profile:


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I think you'll still have a problem with the kv.  btw, I found my profile:
> 
> View attachment 309281


Okay, so how do I check if there's Homebrew history on the profile?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

btw, your profile is in content/user id (could be anything/FFFE07D1/00010000


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I have an Xbox 360 E and wanted to rgh it. The profile that I use on it is the same profile that I use on my other Xbox consoles. 
Just one question, if I rgh my Xbox 360 console and never connect it to Xbox live, will my account be banned on my other consoles that are connected to Xbox live?
For example I have my account on my Series S and I will be accessing my backwards compatible saves on the Series S. Would that get me banned or will it not since my 360 will never be connected to Xbox live?
Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Okay, so how do I check if there's Homebrew history on the profile?


right there, but it's pretty tedious unless you know the homebrew's title id.


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

Yea, if you've already used your profile with homebrew software before no amount of precautions will protect it, i was talking about a clean profile.. But of course doesn't mean they would detect anything on the spot, still i wouldn't risk it, specially for a main account..


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 8, 2022)

godreborn said:


> right there, but it's pretty tedious unless you know the homebrew's title id.


How can I find the homebrew title id?


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

maybe hex editing the default.xex.  let me check.  btw, your profile will always be in a user id folder starting with an E, so it's not the continuous 0's folder.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I'm not sure about apps/games, but I think I found the one for containers using hex editing.  it's at offset 0x360.  I checked two games, and both are at that location.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

you may be able to tell by setting up an http link between the xbox and the computer.  this is a separate option in FSD (don't know about Aurora), but as long as they're on the same network, you can see your database on the computer by typing in the ip address of your system.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

just checked (yep, it does):


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I could not find any homebrew apps in the gpd file, but I don't know if there's a history or not.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I know that some apps/homebrew do have achievements, which are in the .gpd files.  that's where your achievements are stored actually.


----------



## godreborn (May 8, 2022)

I found the title id in the default.xex, but it's not at the same place.  it will show a lot of code, then before a lot of 0's it will be on a line by itself.  this offset is never the same.


----------

